# 5D Mark III & The Rest [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7016"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7016" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7016"></a></div>
<strong>The Next DSLR?

</strong>Iâ€™m told weâ€™ll be seeing the 5D Mark III announced in October, with delivery shortly there after. I was not given any specs, which is probably a good sign.</p>
<p>We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/what-next/">said originally</a>, that the 5D Mark III would come before a 1Ds Mark IV or similar camera. Things appear to have come full circle and negate a lot of what Iâ€™ve been told this fall in regards to the 5D3.</p>
<p><strong>Next Announcement Date?

</strong>We have the middle of September, possibly September 13-September 15 timeframe for a few more PowerShots. Some folks donâ€™t read the site all that well and have posted other dates quoting us.</p>
<p>We should see the S95 & SX30 successors.</p>
<p>G13? We have heard absolutely nothing about a new G camera. Itâ€™s genrally on a 1 year product cycle, which would make it due for replacement any day now.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## alipaulphotography (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about...


----------



## Polansky (Aug 24, 2011)

Although 5D2 is due for replacement so is the 1D MK IV and especially 1Ds MKIII.

Canon will certainly announce a pro camera far before the 2012 sports season, which includes the european championship soccer and the olympics.

That means Canon needs to have time to be able to supply all those thousands of sports photographers.
They will and have never done this just before such events, but always month before these events will take place.

Even a pro needs to get used to his new camera, even if it just has the same look and feel. Every camera is still very different.

Therefore my bet is that a 1D(s) replacement will be first, followed by the 5D3. 
Unless we will see a 3D(s) first, which is very unlikely to be announced anytime soon.


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

What? Has Canon abandon their pro shooters? A 5D would not survive 2 months in the condition I shoot and my 1DII is getting very old. Yes I could get a IV but this time I'm hoping for a FF 1D or 1Ds.

It doesn't make sens that Canon announce a 5DIII before a new 1Ds...

What a bummer. I hope this is not how they will play it.


----------



## match14 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> What? Has Canon abandon their pro shooters? A 5D would not survive 2 months in the condition I shoot and my 1DII is getting very old. Yes I could get a IV but this time I'm hoping for a FF 1D or 1Ds.



What conditions are those?


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

match14 said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > What? Has Canon abandon their pro shooters? A 5D would not survive 2 months in the condition I shoot and my 1DII is getting very old. Yes I could get a IV but this time I'm hoping for a FF 1D or 1Ds.
> ...



When it rains, I can't stop. When it's -45 degree Celsius in Siberia, I have to take shots. Than there is thise days when the camera is so dirty that I have to put it in bath and wash it with the shower before taking the lens off. 

Of course I pay attention to the gear also. I don't expose it if I don't have too. But I'm never gonna loose a shot because my camera is too weak to survive it. In my case, a 5D is useless. Unless they put 45 point AF and complete weather protection to it.


----------



## te4o (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums, not everyone needs a Kalashnikov to take photos, but I am sure you'll get a new one soon! 
Привет!


----------



## autochrome (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> match14 said:
> 
> 
> > Shnookums said:
> ...



Any recommendations for shooting in -45C temperatures? What gear do you use, and do you use any gear protection ? I'm having a trip soon and i'm sure i'm going to run into those kinds of temperatures, to the point of where i'm thinking in buying a 1DsIII and even then i'm not sure about the camera survivability or battery duration. Camera operator survivability is an issue as well.


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

te4o said:


> Shnookums, not everyone needs a Kalashnikov to take photos, but I am sure you'll get a new one soon!
> Привет!



I know not everyone needs this. Perfectly understandable too. But Canon needs to acknowledge that some people do need it. And they are way passed due on the 1Ds update timeline.


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

autochrome said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > match14 said:
> ...



Best recommendation I can do is keep battery warm. Store them in inner pockets and swap them often. The LCD of the camera will freeze too. So you can't really review pictures. At -45 it take a good 10 seconds for the image to appear on the LCD. 

I don't use any protection but keep a plastic bag on you and seal the camera in it when you get inside. This will protect it from most condensation. I also try not to use flash. Because it produce heat and the temperature difference makes me worried it might crack the case. 

Watch for blizzard and temperature change as this will affect the front of the lens and your ability to shoot. Ih and try not putting yourself in danger to much... I believe a camera should follow you and survive but even if a camera can survive it doesn't mean you will. 

Be safe.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Aug 24, 2011)

I love how serious this post is getting. "Be safe". I've been up to 6088m with a 5D. Batteries had to live in my mountain gloves and gotta bag it before bringing it inside - Don't want condensation getting in. But it survived fine and dandy. Probably not quite -45 but it felt pretty damn cold!

Let's face it - all the cameras are overdue but canon will sell a lot more 5D mk III's than a new 1D/1Ds.

I guess we'll have to find out soon enough.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> match14 said:
> 
> 
> > Shnookums said:
> ...



Damn... and I complain about English winters  And I never thought that showering with a camera would ever come up on a legitimate discussion forum....


----------



## keith_cooper (Aug 24, 2011)

5D3 before a 1Ds3 replacement?

Nope, don't buy this, never have done...

Canon only have one DSLR without video, it dates from 2007, it has Digic3 processors - it's supposedly top of their range...

If CR says this October, then I'm inclined to go for it being the star of Photokina 2012 ;-)


----------



## moreorless (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> What? Has Canon abandon their pro shooters? A 5D would not survive 2 months in the condition I shoot and my 1DII is getting very old. Yes I could get a IV but this time I'm hoping for a FF 1D or 1Ds.
> 
> It doesn't make sens that Canon announce a 5DIII before a new 1Ds...
> 
> What a bummer. I hope this is not how they will play it.



I wouldnt be supprized if Canon's annoucements are much more bunched up this product cycle than they have been previously due to events in Japan. Idealy there going to want to leave a bit of a gap between them but if its a choice between that and getting pro's supplied before next summer I think they'll go with the latter.

Personally I think we'll see a new 7D mk2 much sooner than most people believe aswell.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2011)

i believe this to be the most accurate rumour they will release the 5d mk3 plenty of xmas sales me being one  and they will leave the big boys till a couple of months before the games and will sell plenty of those too 
merry xmas to me


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 24, 2011)

I have said in prior posts I fully believed the 5d would come out BEFORE the 1d or 1ds. The 5d mark ii crushed 1ds3 sales due to the same sensor, fraction of the cost... I believed canon learned their lesson, release the new 5d first, then after 6 months or so (after the initial rush and hype has settled a tad), come out with an even better 1ds that would make peoples mouths water... that way people have the incentive to buy the 5d AND the 1d, rather than just the 5d. 

shnookums, dont be so quick about saying canon has abandoned the pro shooters... I'm a pro shooter and frankly, for what I shoot, the 5d would be a better tool for me that the 1ds. Yes I would love to have a 1d in my lineup, but the results and quality of the 5d to the 1d, in final output, to me, doesn't justify the price. Then to some, such as large agencies and corporations, perhaps the 1ds is worth it. In the end, as pro, we get paid to know how to best utilize our gear to provide the best photos possible to our clients, no? Being pro doesn't mean you always shoot with the best gear.


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> i believe this to be the most accurate rumour they will release the 5d mk3 plenty of xmas sales me being one  and they will leave the big boys till a couple of months before the games and will sell plenty of those too
> merry xmas to me



If Canon start releasing camera based on Christmas I'll be damned. Xmas doesn't mean anything for most of the population of this planet.


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> I have said in prior posts I fully believed the 5d would come out BEFORE the 1d or 1ds. The 5d mark ii crushed 1ds3 sales due to the same sensor, fraction of the cost... I believed canon learned their lesson, release the new 5d first, then after 6 months or so (after the initial rush and hype has settled a tad), come out with an even better 1ds that would make peoples mouths water... that way people have the incentive to buy the 5d AND the 1d, rather than just the 5d.
> 
> shnookums, dont be so quick about saying canon has abandoned the pro shooters... I'm a pro shooter and frankly, for what I shoot, the 5d would be a better tool for me that the 1ds. Yes I would love to have a 1d in my lineup, but the results and quality of the 5d to the 1d, in final output, to me, doesn't justify the price. Then to some, such as large agencies and corporations, perhaps the 1ds is worth it. In the end, as pro, we get paid to know how to best utilize our gear to provide the best photos possible to our clients, no? Being pro doesn't mean you always shoot with the best gear.



I don't think it makes to come out with a 5D before a 1Ds. But anyway. I agree with you about the pro stuff. Being pro is not about the best gear. But I can't be pro if I can't take pictures. The 5D is useless for me, at least 30% of the time. I would never risk it. I would have to bring a 1D anyway even if I had a 5D around.


----------



## -zero- (Aug 24, 2011)

moreorless said:


> Personally I think we'll see a new 7D mk2 much sooner than most people believe aswell.



Who knows? the new rebel t4i? 650D will be announced next February like every year
if they do not have a new sensor to put in this camera (probably trickling down from a possible 7DII) they would have to use the 18mpx CMOS from the 7D a 5th time! (7D, 60D, 550D, 600D and 650D) or develop a new sensor for a rebel line (unlikely?)


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I have said in prior posts I fully believed the 5d would come out BEFORE the 1d or 1ds. The 5d mark ii crushed 1ds3 sales due to the same sensor, fraction of the cost... I believed canon learned their lesson, release the new 5d first, then after 6 months or so (after the initial rush and hype has settled a tad), come out with an even better 1ds that would make peoples mouths water... that way people have the incentive to buy the 5d AND the 1d, rather than just the 5d.
> ...



I understand it depends on your situation and environment. For what it's worth i've taken my 7d out in blizzards and rain storms and had it handle just fine (not that i'd risk having it out in those conditions unnecessarily for too long) but if the new 5d gets the same or better weathersealing as the 7d, it could make many people second guess the ruggedness of the camera... 

To me, as a photographer, I couldn't care less about what camera comes out first, selfishly i hope for the 5d first because I can utilize that first, but as someone thinking from canon's shoes, in this market, in this economy, and times, lets say they release the 5d first... people flock to the stores and order them, back orders occur... profits go up... then they go and release the 1d that is incredible... those who have bought the 5d's start second guessing... do they need the 5d or 1d or both... maybe they want the 1d so they sell the 5d used, buy the 1d... in canon's pocketbook, that's 2 purchases from 1 photographer rather than 1 purchase... With that in mind, it makes perfect sense, from a business perspective, to do the 5 first.


----------



## gary (Aug 24, 2011)

Following last weeks post regarding the speakers at the London Show in October the 5d mkiii seemed the obvious choice for release, with the 1D mkV / 1Ds mk IV next feb


----------



## rhysgray (Aug 24, 2011)

the days of the 1d are over.
they are big, bulky, expensive, pointless and don't take better images.
the future leading canon DSLR's will be; a 7D, a 5D focussed on stills and a 5D focused on videography.
there is no need for another, larger, heavy camera in canons line-up. (possible exception of some 3D camera)


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > i believe this to be the most accurate rumour they will release the 5d mk3 plenty of xmas sales me being one  and they will leave the big boys till a couple of months before the games and will sell plenty of those too
> ...


your full of rubbish give me a link to some of your pictures to i see how PRO you really are lol and jeff ascough wedding photographer and eos professional shoots with 2 5d mk2 he prefers the smaller body and yes so there you go small boy


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Aug 24, 2011)

Shnookums said:


> If Canon start releasing camera based on Christmas I'll be damned. Xmas doesn't mean anything for most of the population of this planet.



Christmas is definitely something marketing types pay a lot of attention too. You are absolutely right about the demographics, but there will be a lot more sales of cameras based on Christmas than on the European Championship Soccer or even the Olympics. Yes, there will be a definite bias towards consumer models for the holiday, but I can't even imagine how many thousands of 5D cameras will be sold. Compared with how many pros will actually buy a new camera for the Olympics. (Note, I am not a religious person, but I have been in a BestBuy right before Christmas)

My personal opinion is that they will release 5dMKIII soon, because the 1D/Ds is not ready yet. The new 1 series has to be very high end based on what Sony just released(OLED viewfinder, High FPS, Actual AF in video, ETC...). Both for Video and Pro-sumer level. Sony is who Canon needs to lose sleep over, not Nikon.


----------



## pedro (Aug 24, 2011)

gary said:


> Following last weeks post regarding the speakers at the London Show in October the 5d mkiii seemed the obvious choice for release, with the 1D mkV / 1Ds mk IV next feb



@gary: I am absolutely not aware of the significance of certain people at the London event for October 25-26. But as they claimed, it will be mainly focussed on wedding photography I said: 5Diii. And that's "my baby" ;-) Even though I am not a wedding photographer and far from any pro status...

@rhysgray: I'd go for the non-video 5Diii, would it ever materialize...that's a great point, but rather unlikely IMHO

Cheers and a premature Merry Christmas ;-)


----------



## -zero- (Aug 24, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...



turn down the flames dude, he said that he cant use the 5D because of the extreme conditions he shoots in, not because he is too "pro" for it and needs a 1D(s) body


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2011)

-zero- said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Shnookums said:
> ...


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 24, 2011)

rhysgray said:


> the days of the 1d are over.
> they are big, bulky, expensive, pointless and don't take better images.
> the future leading canon DSLR's will be; a 7D, a 5D focussed on stills and a 5D focused on videography.
> there is no need for another, larger, heavy camera in canons line-up. (possible exception of some 3D camera)



The days of the 1D isn't over, just the marketshare is now limited. It's a different tool. In extreme situations when you need a beast of a workhorse, the 1d is your tool. For others who dont use cameras in such an extreme and volatile environment, the 5D and 7D may be perfect alternatives 

Bornshooter, that was kinda over the top...


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> -zero- said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2011)

my apologise guys


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

-zero- said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Shnookums said:
> ...



Right. But Bornshooter is also right. My job is not taking beautiful photos. Even if I can do it on my free time, my work involves documenting stuff with the camera. Harsh environment is what I go through sometimes. The 5DII is a great camera. Like I said previously, if Canon come out with a 5DIII that has weather sealing and AF performance in low light of the 1D, I'm all up for it.


----------



## Flake (Aug 24, 2011)

I seem to remember acquiring my 5D MkII around Christmas so that kind of announcement would tie with the 5D MKII. If this rumour is true then the design of the MkIII would have to finalised, the production line in place and ready to roll, because the sheer amount of product required to satisfy demand is enormous. I wonder what the time is for a camera to begin its life, to it being shipped and available on the shelves, with a new camera like the 5D MkIII with high initial demand it wouldn't be unreasonable for a 2 month build up a stock to satisfy that. The 5D MkII took Canon a little by surprise when it was unable to keep up, so is the 5D MkIII already in production?

Of course all of this assumes an October announcement!


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2011)

ok so lets all say its true any idea on pricing what do you guys think will be acceptable ? I'm hoping no more than Â£2000 uk sterling


----------



## iaind (Aug 24, 2011)

I look forward to the appearance of the 5DIII.
Hopefully it will appear quicker than 8-15mm f4L. announced last August and now trickling into stores. 
With the London Olympics less than a year away the chances of obtaining either it or a 1D successor seem slim
unless you pre-order and pay a premium price. (Of course loan stock may suddenly be available for Olympics) 
Hopefully Canon will prove us wrong!!!!


----------



## lol (Aug 24, 2011)

On pricing, what was the 5D2 at launch? Start guessing from there. It will be more than Â£2k, and it might be even worse this time around due to currency effects.


----------



## Vonbon (Aug 24, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> ok so lets all say its true any idea on pricing what do you guys think will be acceptable ? I'm hoping no more than Â£2000 uk sterling



$2999 would be nice. Hope the price would drop in 3-4 months to $2499. Kit bundle with 24-105 II IS USM for $3999 would be fantastic.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 24, 2011)

Vonbon said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > ok so lets all say its true any idea on pricing what do you guys think will be acceptable ? I'm hoping no more than Â£2000 uk sterling
> ...



Anyone catch the price of the new A77? It's competing against the 7d and is starting $300 less than the 7D MSRP... any chance this will force canon to lower prices on bodies? Or is that wishful thinking? FYI the 5d m2 started at 2699 but may have been higher or lower depending on store to store.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 24, 2011)

AlicoatePhotography said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon start releasing camera based on Christmas I'll be damned. Xmas doesn't mean anything for most of the population of this planet.
> ...



Yeah, but is a 5-series camera really a typical stocking stuffer? It always seemed a weird time to aim for. They release everything so late in the year. Main wedding season is over in many of the more populated parts of the world, fall foliage season over, summer sports over, fall sports mostly over, summer trips to places to photograph over, etc. It just seems to me that they release them right as it enters one of the slower times for photography for a fairly large percentage of people in the world. Every cycle they release later and later, first they had them in stores by early sept then late then late oct then nov, so right when all the stuff many were hoping to use them for has ended, then they release them.


----------



## iaind (Aug 24, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> ok so lets all say its true any idea on pricing what do you guys think will be acceptable ? I'm hoping no more than Â£2000 uk sterling


List price of 5dII Â£2299 body only though now selling around Â£1600 

Suspect launch price to be in region of Â£2500 - 3000 hopefully falling to Â£2000 - 2200 when initial demand has been met probably six months after stock hits the shops.


----------



## Stone (Aug 24, 2011)

I really want a FF 1DV, but if the 5DIII has 7D af or better, shoots 6fps or better and has weather sealing at least as good as the 7D, I'll hold my nose and buy it..lol! I need or should I say, I want a new FF body now!!! Especially since my 70-200 2.8 IS II is on the way. ;D 

I can always sell it later with not much of a loss if the 1DV is all that....


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 24, 2011)

FYI, the 1Ds Mark III is the longest lived SLR camera in the modern era (since 1999). It was announced on 8/20/07 which makes it 1465 days old (and counting). Other notable lifespans:

Nikon D100 - 1349 days
Nikon D1x - 1319 days
Nikon D700 - 1149 days (and counting)
Canon 5D - 1122 days
Sony a900 - 1079 days (and counting)
Canon 5D Mark II - 1071 days (and counting)
Canon 1Ds Mark II - 1063 days


----------



## moreorless (Aug 24, 2011)

-zero- said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think we'll see a new 7D mk2 much sooner than most people believe aswell.
> ...



Given that the rumours of Sony going to 25 megapixels have been around for awhile I'd be supprized if Canon stuck with the old 7D sensor for the next round of crop releases.


----------



## ZeuZ (Aug 24, 2011)

It would definitely have the same sensor as the 7d, productionwise, it's cheaper and it makes more sense to give the higher models the new sensors and the lower models the older technology.



moreorless said:


> -zero- said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...


----------



## -zero- (Aug 24, 2011)

ZeuZ said:


> It would definitely have the same sensor as the 7d, productionwise, it's cheaper and it makes more sense to give the higher models the new sensors and the lower models the older technology.



production wise yes
marketing wise a 3rd Rebel with the same sensor is highly unlikely


----------



## ZeuZ (Aug 24, 2011)

-zero- said:


> ZeuZ said:
> 
> 
> > It would definitely have the same sensor as the 7d, productionwise, it's cheaper and it makes more sense to give the higher models the new sensors and the lower models the older technology.
> ...



Why? We are talking about a 650D aren't we? And the 7D isn't old enough to be replaced, this year  'If' the 5DmkIII is going to be released begin next year, then marketing wise they will not replace the 7D at the same time.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 24, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...


Unless he has switched back, Ascough uses 1DMk4's. He used to use 5D2's but the focusing was so bad that he found himself manually focusing a lot. He uses high speed primes a lot and one of his favorites is an 85 f/1.2.


----------



## -zero- (Aug 24, 2011)

ZeuZ said:


> -zero- said:
> 
> 
> > ZeuZ said:
> ...



I agree that it's too early for a 7DII but I don't see how canon will be able to promote another 18mpx rebel with no new sensor technology (same resolution, same Iso capabilities, same metering)

how will uninformed consumers be able to tell that the 650D is better than the 600D if not by the megapixel count (600D has the articulated screen for that)


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 24, 2011)

It's plausible that the 7D could carry on whilst the 650D & 70D get new higher MPx sensors (22-24 range) - remember the AF is the key selling point with the 7D along with a degree of user compatibility with the 5DII. A leapfrog crop chip (25-28 range) could come 12 months from now for a 7D with a trickle down to a 700D and 80D ! Gawd, did I just blow a whole year of two model ranges away in one sentence ! Point being, the 7D is a pro camera, it isn't sold on the same headlines as the lesser models.

Conversely, could a dual 7D/1Dv be sensible for launch to tie into the 2012 games ? Both are aimed at fast action sports.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Aug 24, 2011)

I find that a little tough to swallow since the 7D and 1DIV are both newer than the 5D and 1Ds. Of course, we could still see some kind of 1D/1Ds merger that would settle this.


----------



## EYEONE (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Canon has put themselves in a bit of a pickle. They have a 18mp sensor that they have used for 4 cameras now. Marketing (and Sony) dictates that they don't do it again for a 5th camera. But there is really no actual, photography based reason for doing so.

But they probably will anyway.

Maybe they'll just redesign it?


----------



## ZeuZ (Aug 24, 2011)

-zero- said:


> ZeuZ said:
> 
> 
> > -zero- said:
> ...



Probably with a better video mode, like with the launch of the 500D and 550D. xxxD and xxxxD models always carry older sensors, eg.
- 1000D carries the sensor of the 400D
- 1100D carries the sensor of the 450D
- 500D carries the sensor of the 50D
- 600 and 550D carry the sensor of the 7D
The 18mp sensor of the 7D is at this moment not the best sensor any more, but still decent enough to compete with Nikon and in some aspect with Sony, especially in that price level. That sensor has still it's return value money wise.
The biggest competitor for Canon is Nikon (if you look at the sales volume globally), so unless Nikon forces Canon to move to a different level. This will stay the same. Sony at this moment is still small fry..though not for long.


----------



## Shnookums (Aug 24, 2011)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> I find that a little tough to swallow since the 7D and 1DIV are both newer than the 5D and 1Ds. Of course, we could still see some kind of 1D/1Ds merger that would settle this.



1D/1Ds merge, oh the dream...


----------



## gmrza (Aug 24, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> It's plausible that the 7D could carry on whilst the 650D & 70D get new higher MPx sensors (22-24 range) - remember the AF is the key selling point with the 7D along with a degree of user compatibility with the 5DII. A leapfrog crop chip (25-28 range) could come 12 months from now for a 7D with a trickle down to a 700D and 80D ! Gawd, did I just blow a whole year of two model ranges away in one sentence ! Point being, the 7D is a pro camera, it isn't sold on the same headlines as the lesser models.
> 
> Conversely, could a dual 7D/1Dv be sensible for launch to tie into the 2012 games ? Both are aimed at fast action sports.



There are merits in either marketing strategy, and it depends on the market you are playing in. Car manufacturers, when they launch a new model, often leave the high performance variants until last in the release schedule - for instance, when VW launch a new Gold, the GTI and R models after often delayed.

Canon are probably in a bit more of a pickle with APS-C sensor cameras, as the 7D is not really due for refresh, but expectations in the lower end of the consumer market may force their hand with a higher resolution sensor.

On the full frame side, they could launch the 5FmkIII first in the hope that pros will buy it and then upgrade when the 1DsIV or 1DV is launched, or they could launch the 1DsIV or 1DV first in the hope that pros who migrated to the 5DmkII will go back to a 1D or 1Ds.

Either way, I suspect a lot of people will sit on the fence until the successor to the 5DmkII and 1DsIII have both been launched and the support for them is available in Lightroom/Aperture and friends before making a decision. That will allow them to make a decision that is appropriate to their needs, and get a camera (as has been pointed out before) that fits into their workflow. (There is not much point in having to use DPP to pre-process photos to get them into Lightroom, because lightroom can't support your camera properly.)


----------



## afira (Aug 25, 2011)

They can announce a successor all they want for a 5DIII. Then they can release a 1D/1Ds first. If they release the 5DIII over a 1D/1Ds first I'll cry. No one, save the first five thousand people, will be able to get their hands on a 5D for the following months after release.

Canon would be unable to keep up with demand for a 5D, and given that we have had no indication of a strong production shift, I find it very unlikely that a company would be able to turn around enough units for a hyped camera like the 5D in time for Christmas. I also note that someone mentioned before that Christmas is not a time for people to buy - which would probably be true in today's depressed market and particularly not for a massive $3000+ investment, but Christmas is a time when people tend to justify pricey purchases. Production would be/should be focused on the Rebels in the 500-1000 dollar range currently to get stocks up in the marketplace, as sales always spike during the Christmas season. Ask any normal electronics retailer when they sell the most entry level DSLRs - they'll tell you December/early January or fourth quarter.

We have a timeline for a Taiwanese based Canon production facility of July 2012 - presumably to deal with the Rebel production side of things and take pressure off the Japanese production lines - which would, hypothetically, provide the higher end 1D/"3D"/5D/7D lines. I'm guessing Taiwan would also handle P&S and EF-S lenses, and leave the L series stuff in Japan for quality control. This - to me, indicates that July 2012 is the release date while they shift production out to Taiwan for the cheaper items.

But, I don't know anything, and I'm always wrong


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 25, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Shnookums said:
> ...


----------



## moreorless (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think we can really say for sure whether the 7D is "due" for a refresh or not given that its never happened before, my feeling is that its not going to have as long a product cycle as the full frame models.

Unless theres really nothing they can do about it I'd be supprized to see Canon let Sony and potentially Nikon steal a march on them with megapixels which have afterall been a large part of there marketing for crop DSLR's.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 25, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...



The blog entry dated February 2010 is the important one. In particular, look at the last paragraph.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/jeff_ascough_blog.do


----------



## DavidD (Aug 25, 2011)

While I would be pleased with a significant increase in pixels,
the feature that will get my purchase is the rumored
*dynamic range *increase. 

While not everyone focuses on landscapes and sunsets that
beg for more dynamic range, if dynamic range goes up by 
*two stops* (or more) I suspect a lot of us will drop (or sell) 
everything to get a 5D3. 

If dynamic range increase comes out in a 1Ds4 first - 
most of us will lust over it and plot how to get one until it 
"trickles down" to our price range.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 25, 2011)

moreorless said:


> I don't think we can really say for sure whether the 7D is "due" for a refresh or not given that its never happened before, my feeling is that its not going to have as long a product cycle as the full frame models.
> 
> Unless theres really nothing they can do about it I'd be supprized to see Canon let Sony and potentially Nikon steal a march on them with megapixels which have afterall been a large part of there marketing for crop DSLR's.



I dont think it has anything to do with full frame cycle or not, it's regarding what canon thinks is "pro" "semi pro" and consumer... Canon, at least in passive literature has stated they feel the 7D is a pro level camera, such as the 5d series and 1d series... That may be debatable to us photographers and "pro" photographers, but that is canon's line in the sand. (CPS membership for platinum(the highest level) requires 2 7d's or higher). The xxd series has infamously been known as the prosumer or semi pro cameras even though the 60d has made many scratch their heads in this categories... The rebels or consumers in the eyes of canon. 

I cant see canon releasing an update to the 7d until next fall... (3 year cycle)


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 25, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Howland said:
> ...


nice read bob  hands up i am wrong lol


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 25, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> I have said in prior posts I fully believed the 5d would come out BEFORE the 1d or 1ds. The 5d mark ii crushed 1ds3 sales due to the same sensor, fraction of the cost... I believed canon learned their lesson, release the new 5d first, then after 6 months or so (after the initial rush and hype has settled a tad), come out with an even better 1ds that would make peoples mouths water... that way people have the incentive to buy the 5d AND the 1d, rather than just the 5d.



The idea of delaying the 1ds for the market reasons you mentioned is interesting but I doubt it will happen. This time, the gap between the 5dIII and 1dsIV should be bigger. We can expect 2x digic V for the 1ds, and 1x digic V for the 5d which will be more gapped than the previous 2x digic III vs 1x digic IV. 

Sony did 24mp @ 12fps in a "cheap" camera and that likely they are going to release 1 or 2 FF cameras with aggressive specs/pricing. We should expect that the 1ds to have at least very high resolution (higher than 5dIII) and speed, together with some other innovations such a crop mode, square sensor and the latest useful small features such as built in gps and wireless. Actually there are other innovations I am thinking about they might add, but they are too mad to mention them here  If they feel the innovations are not strong enough, they might even tweak the price.

I can't wait to see some facts rather than just guesses !! The A77 gives us some hints of what to expect, and my expectations are high !


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 25, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I have said in prior posts I fully believed the 5d would come out BEFORE the 1d or 1ds. The 5d mark ii crushed 1ds3 sales due to the same sensor, fraction of the cost... I believed canon learned their lesson, release the new 5d first, then after 6 months or so (after the initial rush and hype has settled a tad), come out with an even better 1ds that would make peoples mouths water... that way people have the incentive to buy the 5d AND the 1d, rather than just the 5d.
> ...



What we are expecting and reality are two seperate things my friend... We should know that by now with camera manufacturers... Remember the economy is down, times are tough, and profits are probably, while up, are not AS up as expecting... So expect them to do what's right for their company and profits... hence the two releases, the cheap first, gauge reactions, perhaps make a tweak or two based on those reactions to the 1ds... then plop the big boy...


----------



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we can really say for sure whether the 7D is "due" for a refresh or not given that its never happened before, my feeling is that its not going to have as long a product cycle as the full frame models.
> ...



The main issue I see is how the 7D relates to the xxxD and xxD lines, those models look like there going to need sensor upgrades of some kind in order to stay competitive with the next round of Sony/Nikon DSLR's. To have the lower end lines carrying a superior sensor to the 7D doesnt seem to make alot of sense marketing wise.

As far as the 5D mk3 goes my own feeling is that Canon will stick to the formula they used for the mk2, stick the high end sensor in a smaller body with more limated autofocus. It might be unpopular with some people but the impression I get is that the mk2 has been more sucessful than the D700 so it does seem like resolution over autofocus is what people want.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 26, 2011)

I understand your opinion about how the 7d relates to the xxd cameras and xxxd camera... Well the 60D and t3i carry the same sensor, but are not superior sensors to the 7d... the 60D has some goodies that trickled down from the 7d and new innovations such as the much debated swivel screen... The 7d still holds it's own even after nikon upgraded the d300 to the d300s to compete with video, but the 7d has still been dubbed by many people as the d300s killer. The sony is an interesting camera but until production samples come out to really do a side by side comparison in quality and function, it's a bit too early to tell who comes out on top. The 7d compared to the newest 60d and xxd would be like the top of the line mustang whereas the 60d would be the regular mustang with the same engine but less bells and whistles and maybe the t3i would be the same car with manual roll down windows and steel wheels.... It's debatable whether people in the industry consider the 7d as "pro" or not, but canon has made a point to all but say that this is in the same category as the 5d... 5d being a baby 1ds and 7d being a baby 1d.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> I understand your opinion about how the 7d relates to the xxd cameras and xxxd camera... Well the 60D and t3i carry the same sensor, but are not superior sensors to the 7d... the 60D has some goodies that trickled down from the 7d and new innovations such as the much debated swivel screen... The 7d still holds it's own even after nikon upgraded the d300 to the d300s to compete with video, but the 7d has still been dubbed by many people as the d300s killer. The sony is an interesting camera but until production samples come out to really do a side by side comparison in quality and function, it's a bit too early to tell who comes out on top. The 7d compared to the newest 60d and xxd would be like the top of the line mustang whereas the 60d would be the regular mustang with the same engine but less bells and whistles and maybe the t3i would be the same car with manual roll down windows and steel wheels.... It's debatable whether people in the industry consider the 7d as "pro" or not, but canon has made a point to all but say that this is in the same category as the 5d... 5d being a baby 1ds and 7d being a baby 1d.



Theres a difference between the xxD and xxxD models featuring the 7D's sensor awhile after release and those lines featuring a sensor thats superior to the the 7D's, or at least with superior looking specs.

Would releasing the 7D mk2 say 28 months rather than 36 months after the original really make that much difference? The 1D/1Ds lines sticking to a 3 year or longer cycle makes sense given the investment involved on both sides but is the same true for the 7D and 5D? I suspect that the reason the 5D mk2 hasnt been updated sooner is that its linked to the 1D/1Ds.

If Canon sticks to updating the xxD and xxxD every year or so then I'd say a shorter 7D cycle might make sense. Having the pro model outspected doesnt seem a good idea as does having the lower end models only add bells and whistles for 2 cycles while the competision surpasses them.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 26, 2011)

Well for the most part, no other camera company has pumped out (within 2 years of the camera being out in production) any crop sensor that is superior for the 7d. The only sensor that came close was the sony but that's kinda too early to tell... It probably wont be for a few more months before theres enough tests to say yes or no. Plus it is unknown if canon really see's sony as direct competition or if it only see's nikon as competition. Now by all means, should a 70D come out or new rebel that has a cleaner and better sensor, then you can expect the new 7d to be coming soon. 

Remember only 12 more months the camera will be 3 years old and ready for replacement. As of 2 years into it's lifecycle, no other crop camera has come close to outperform and resolve this camrea. If the camera was only 1year old and sony came out with the camera, then i could see the worry, but until nikon starts pumping out D400's, there's really no rush for canon to deliver such a camera.


----------

